
Abandoned at Burning Man, Bicycles Now Head for Houston and the Caribbean - _zie
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-41312810
======
a_w
I wish something similar could be done for these abandoned bikes in China[1].
Would love to see a kickstarter campaign where the money would be used to
select the bikes in decent condition and ship them to communities around the
world that could make good use of them.

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/17/chinese-
discar...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/17/chinese-discard-
hundreds-of-cycles-for-hire-in-giant-pile)

